# Ayuda a desbloquear procesadores



## gatoso (Jul 20, 2007)

Alguien sabe como desbloquer un procesador (los procesadores no se queman ni se arruinan solo se bloquean) gracias Saludos


----------



## d4rkbruj0 (Jul 23, 2007)

Hola, a que te referis?? al multiplicador? al id??

cyas


----------



## gatoso (Jul 23, 2007)

al multiplicador


----------



## d4rkbruj0 (Jul 23, 2007)

Hola, mira con el tema de desbloquear el multiplicador se ´puede realizar en unos casos y en otros no..., aunque actualmente la mayoría de los cpu ya vienen bloqueados.
    Por ejemplo, en el caso de los procesadores para socket 462, particularmente los athlon xp nucleo throughbread, esto se realizaba dibujando "puentes" entre las resistencias que venian sobre el micro....pero esto solo es posible con este micro (aunque creo que con los de nucleo barton esto tambien es posible).
     Por eso es que el desbloqueo del micro no siempre es igual.
     Otra cosa que puede ayudarte es que el multiplicador del micro ya viene definido por el id que incorpora el firmware del mismo, pero algunos motherboards pueden modificar este multiplicador, pero en ese caso, esta función la provee el mother....

Si me decis que modelo necesitas desbloaquear, quizas te pueda ayudar un poco mas =)


----------

